# Homemade ketchup



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

Just thinking: if the SHTF and I run out of ketchup,  I dont have a good recipe for making my own and canning it or just making it fresh and having it on hand. Do you have any tried and true recipes that taste almost like the 57 variety kind?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

It doesn't taste like Heinz, but we made a nice batch using what's in the Ball Blue Book and then tweaking to our taste. Have a lot of sugar and vinegar available... Can it into pints if you're not a real big eater of ketchup.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Be prepared to have your patience tested cooking it down. I made a batch of about two gallons one time, and it was an all day job..a very long day. Now I just stock some extra bottles of Heinz.


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

I was afraid of all of this! I guess I need to go shopping, lol


----------



## Dogsoldier (Jul 30, 2010)

Top Secret Recipes | Heinz Ketchup Recipe


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

TOMATO PASTE CATSUP (American Heart Association)
6 oz tomato paste
2 TB white vinegar
1/4 tsp dry mustard
1/4 tsp cinnamon
pinch cloves
pinch allspice
pinch cayenne pepper
1/4 c brown sugar (or brown sugar-twin, or 1/4 c splenda + 1 tsp molasses) 
1/4 to 1/3 c water
salt to taste 
Mix well. Chill for a couple hours to allow flavors to blend. 
(The original recipe was for a low salt diet. It is so good I like it sans salt, but my husband likes it better with, so I use a 50-50 salt and substitute mix. making it as needed.) Makes about 1 1/2 cups. It is a good tasting catsup from storage type foods, and it tastes good too, not too vinegary.


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

Thanks. I am printing out top secrets recipe now. I love that site, but always forget about it.


----------

